# Advice sought on first trap out



## hhilljr (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a small swarm move into one of my old outbuildings this morning, and I'd like to go the trap out route instead of doing a cut out.

I have two hives built from packages which were installed just four weeks ago on foundation. I have no drawn comb to use in my trap out box except what may be available from my two hives. My main question is whether a couple of frames with brood and nurse bees , one from each of my hives, with the remaining frames being foundation, and a new caged queen will likely work.

Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

hhilljr

From what I have read you should only need one frame of brood and NO QUEEN if you are doing a trap out. You want the queen to come out and start laying on your frames. 
I haven't done a trap out yet but have been doing my home work to be ready.
Good luck
Jim


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find these threads useful:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...ut-from-a-tree
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265612-trap-out

You can send your email address to Cleo Hogan (see the second thread) for a copy of his trapout guide.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Since it is new, a trapout with an empty hive will work. Trapout cone with a hive opening placed next to the cone/wall connection. IF you have wax coated foundation, place that in the hive. They will be drawn to the smell. At this point they are looking for any place to take up resdience.
PICS, PICS, PICS.


----------

